
The Most Secure Messaging Apps for Android - Zangi_Messenger
https://zangi.com/news/en/secure-messaging-apps-for-android/
======
mad_tortoise
An article on the most secure messaging apps, but no mention of telegram? Why
was it left out?

~~~
ntw1103
There are others missing as well, Riot/matrix. This feels more like an
advertisement than an honest comparison.

